# Charter to learn trolling tactics on?



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone have any recommendations on chartering (or buying in on a trip) purely for the purpose of learning about trolling for dolphin, blackfin, and wahoo.

It's pretty much new to me and before I spend a pile of money on tackle I'd like to go on a couple charters and learn from someone who is willing to explain what they are doing. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hire a Capt to run your boat, you will get a lot more out of it


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Cptn Mickey can, He did the same for me when I went from a canoe to a 38' Sportfish. But it was a big canoe 

http://www.angrybirdfishingcharters.com/
Captain Mickey O'Reilly
Angry Bird Fishing Charters LLC
850-723-1274
[email protected]
24 Cape Horn "PRETTY TUFF"


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I am heading out hopefully a few times in June/July and definitely on the 21st of June weather permitting. THis is my first year offshore trolling, but if you want to hop on sometime all it will cost you is the fuel split- about $125. Send me a PM if you are interested. LIke I said- I don't know a lot yet but what I have learned has been from a few great friends who are experts. 

Great suggestions so far- I mix it up by forum reads, going out with a friend of mine, and then trying things on my boat. It has taken a while but sure has been fun!

Pan (David)


----------

